# Jack the Ripper Tombstone



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

My newest tombstone is an homage to Jack the Ripper. The name on the stone is Catherine Eddowes, Ripper victim #3.

View attachment 2144


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We see a lot of gray and white stones here, but not many where the predominant color is brown I really like the look.


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

I like the historical context. Adds a nice touch of realism even if most observers would not know it.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Very cool! I like the historical bit


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*I think you went to London and stole a tombstone, that looks real. Great job, also a very cool concept.*


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

original and realistic, great work


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great piece. Nice job!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish mine looked that good. Nice!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

looks great! What technique did you use on the paint job?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

My painting technique is pretty simple. I first put a dark base coat on (usually olive, grey-black or dark green). I then take some sand and sprinkle it on top and use a paint brush to mix the sand with dark coat. I next use a sea sponge and sponge the stone with a much lighter color. I do several layers of this "sponge" coat and then let the thing dry. Finally, I dry brush the stone with yellows, greens, browns, blues and blacks to get the weathering effect I'm shooting for.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Really great painting technique! Now I'm jealous!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice stone texture and aging on the tombstone.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great paint job, and the cracks look very good as well! Awesome job!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job I dig it


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, that looks completely authentic. Great work on this.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

It's just beautiful!


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments on the stone. In my opinion, sprinkling the sand on top of the bottom coat of paint really helps create the illusion of real stone. It add just enough texture.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the look. It looks like an old sandstone tombstone.

It's much better than her actual grave marker.









This is an interesting concept. You could do an entire graveyard of Jack the Ripper victims and suspects. Ironically one is buried in my hometown: http://bit.ly/quVje1


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

I wonder what the correct spelling of her last name is. Wikipedia says "Eddowes" but her tombstone doesn't have the last "e".


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is an absolutely gorgeous tombstone. I need to redo a lot of mine, and I'm thinking I may need to pay very close attention to your technique description...if mine looked 1/2 that good I'd be happy.


----------

